# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Stage] Stage d'observation Ingnieur informatique

## arckaon

Bonjour,

Actuellement tudiant en 1ere anne de classe prparatoire  l'cole Ingesup de Paris, je suis  la recherche d'un stage d'observation pour valider mon passage en seconde anne.

Le but de ce stage est surtout d'avoir un premier pied et une vision de ce qu'est une entreprise informatique et des moyens mis en oeuvre  la ralisation de son activit. Nous pouvons aider galement  la ralisation de certaines tches mais dans la mesure de nos petites capacits car l'anne prparatoire est assez lgre et nous permet d'acqurir des connaissances dans un peu tout les domaines sans relle spcialisation pour le moment.

Je rside dans le dpartement 91,  30mn de Paris via la ligne D et peux me dplacer vers la capitale sans trop de problme.

Ce stage peut dmarrer entre le 1er Juin et le 1er Aot et durer de 1  3 mois (Nous reprenons les cours en Septembre) et n'ai pas rmunr (en dehors de celle prvue par la loi si le stage venait  durer plus de 2 mois).

Nous avons vu en cours : 
-De lalgorithmie
-Du C (pas d'interface ou de libraire graphique pour le moment)
-Du SQL
-Du php/html/javascript
-De la bureautique/expression crite ou orale
-Dcouvert les systmes Linux/Mac Os/Windows pour une utilisation plus pousse en tant qu'utilisateur(pas encore en tant que serveur)

A titre personnel je suis novice en:
-Java /Android de part une prcdente formation AFPA de 5 mois + 3 mois de stage pratique

Vous trouverez en pice jointe mon CV et suis disponible sur d'autres sites sociaux  vocation professionnelle.

Je reste  votre disposition pour tout renseignement complmentaire.

----------

